
SQL Server 2017 Announced. Called “A new database world order” - bobwardms
http://www.zdnet.com/article/review-sql-server-2017-adds-python-graph-processing-and-runs-on-linux/
======
r721
Looks like some kind of spam attack is going on - 20+ submissions from new
accounts in 24 hours:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=zdnet.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=zdnet.com)

------
BrentOzar
Look at you, Bob, here on HackerNews! I never thought I'd see the day. It is
indeed a new database world order, heh.

------
bbrauer100
Awesome! It's great to see MSFT embracing open source on so many levels! -Ben

------
bobwardms
Just following your lead Brent.

